# 3.0 TDI finally ordered...I think...



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

Has anyone else been able to order a Q7 TDI? There are no prices yet but...shouldn't be much more than the V6. The order sheet for this showed that the TDI starts off above the V6 with some S-Line options included.
Order Configuration
Model Year: 2009
Model: 4LB5RL AUDI Q7 3.0 TDI 4 DR AUTO QUATTRO	$NA
Exterior Color:5F5F COBALT BLUE METALLIC $NA
Interior Color:CM CARDAMOM BEIGE $NA
Options:
-1D6 TOWING PACKAGE $NA 
-3FU PANORAMA SUNROOF $NA
-6W3 FRONT LICENSE PLATE HOLDER	$NA
-PAW COLD WEATHER PACKAGE $NA
-PRL 19" WHEELS W/ALL SEASON TIRES	$NA
-PWZ WARM WEATHER PACKAGE $NA
-WPT PRESTIGE $NA
--DESTINATION CHARGE $NA
--EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA
--EMISSION FEE $NA
--CORPORATE $NA 
Estimated Total MSRP $NA


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: 3.0 TDI finally ordered...I think... (wabisabi)*

Available in Australia!








Superb vehicle with 550Nm torque.
You will not be disappointed if you get one.
_Plenty_ of performance even fully loaded.
On just a short highway jaunt, the average highway fuel consumption quickly drops to around 9.5 - 10 l/100km (approx 23 US mpg). Around town in the real world you will get around 12 l/100km (approx 19-20 US mpg)
Hopefully you guys can start enjoying them soon over there.


----------

